# Finnish citizen planning to move



## Proffa (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I am planning to move to Dubai probably next year. However, for now, the plan is on the drawing boards with a few bits and pieces missing.

Originally, I am from Pakistan but I am living in Finland for a decade. I am a Finnish citizen. I can't say that I am a Pakistani citizen as I didn't renew my passport for like 4 years. Besides, if my memory serves me right, Government of Pakistan allows its citizens to hold dual citizenship of 16 countries. Finland is not included in that list (and I have no idea why Iceland is included in that list).

Anyways, coming to the point. I work in IT field and to be exact I work in the area of ETL, data migration, data quality, MDM, DW and a bit of web development. I am quite aware that if you are errr..white by origin and by passport color then you are paid better. What if you're not white (although living in here changed my skin contrast a bit fairer ) but the color of your passport is red? How would it go? I tried to find an example in this forum which could give me some ideas but the result was zilch and nada..or maybe I didn't use the magic keywords.

Any opinion? Advice? 

(The reason my possible move is due to EU financial crisis. I love Finland and it is my home and I'll certainly miss -30C in February, skating, the calmness and my clan of international expats + foreiginized and assimilated Finns in here. But then again, I don't want to get caught up in the mess of our politicians and hence my move for a few years till the dust settles down)

Cheers and have a nice day!


----------

